# Help?? Attempting To Tape Ears



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm gonna be attempting to tape my 6 1/2 month gsd ears. I have the foam, I didn't have any hair curlers so I took off the handle bar of a dirtbike lol. I have the surgical tape but its not white, its the clear one. Does it HAVE to be the white surgical tape? What's so different about that and this clear tape? Much appreciated


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am thinking the handle bar is too heavy and will be uncomfortable. The idea is to guide them to stand not weigh them down. 
No knowledge of surgical tape. I think it would be easier for you to do the foam insert with glue method. 
Just wait until tomorrow, buy what you need and go for it.


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

i have taped up my german shepherd and i went through 3 rolls of clear tape and athletic tape and after 4 months of taping and i ran out only 1 ear stood up if u are committed to taping do it just it might not be successful or it will take a while the dog may not like it and take off the tape by shaking his head or scraping his ears on something. once u start i reccommend shaving the area where the ears will tape so the hair won't stick on it and try to keep him/her from bothering it. good luck:
here is how my dog, he has a reverse mask, looks like now after taping:
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/r90/150005_258673524263729_183435638_n.jpg
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/734909_258672154263866_1062136274_n.jpg


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I am thinking the handle bar is too heavy and will be uncomfortable. The idea is to guide them to stand not weigh them down.
> No knowledge of surgical tape. I think it would be easier for you to do the foam insert with glue method.
> Just wait until tomorrow, buy what you need and go for it.


It actually ways literally like nothing, its not the handle bar, its the foam that goes on the handlebar, cut it in half and it should be a good size for it, doesn't weigh anything. Ok. Do you have any instructions on the glue method? I'm hoping I don't have to get like some rare glue or something


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

As weird as this sounds. Try Breathe Right strips. They are firm, but not heavy and may be just enough lift your boy needs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pistol said:


> It actually ways literally like nothing, its not the handle bar, its the foam that goes on the handlebar, cut it in half and it should be a good size for it, doesn't weigh anything. Ok. Do you have any instructions on the glue method? I'm hoping I don't have to get like some rare glue or something


Look at the bottom of the Leerburg page:










Oh, foam, OK... I was thinking a plastic cover. Silly me.


Here is the glue.
http://www.torbot.com/ecom/product/featured/147/


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

GermanShepherds said:


> i have taped up my german shepherd and i went through 3 rolls of clear tape and athletic tape and after 4 months of taping and i ran out only 1 ear stood up if u are committed to taping do it just it might not be successful or it will take a while the dog may not like it and take off the tape by shaking his head or scraping his ears on something. once u start i reccommend shaving the area where the ears will tape so the hair won't stick on it and try to keep him/her from bothering it. good luck:
> here is how my dog, he has a reverse mask, looks like now after taping:
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/r90/150005_258673524263729_183435638_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/734909_258672154263866_1062136274_n.jpg


Thanks for the tips. I'm not planning on having the tape on there for that many months, since hs already 6 1/2 months I'm shure there's a cutoff of the ears standing, like 8 months or something. I was just wondering if it mattered white or clear surgical tape cause if not I was gonna do it tonight with clear surgical tape. I'm hoping it will work, otherwise I thin he could look weird as a full grown gsd with floppy ears??


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Or check this out:

ears


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Look at the bottom of the Leerburg page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so that's the glue, and you just glue it to the ear itself or? I feel like the tape might be easier for me since I already have the tape and foam and I believe that's all I need, maybe the popsickle stick thing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, that is the glue. 
You also need the remover... do try the tape, but make sure you have the right things and also make sure you keep things clean.
The last thing you need is an ear infection.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Also if I do the taping method, should I just use round foam, or cut it in half so it looks like the picture above. Sorry for so many questions. Just want to get it right


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One more link.

I think the foam rollers would be your best bet. You might also get help from your veterinarian.

German Shepherd Ear Taping - Tips for Taping German Shepherd Puppy Ears


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Never took him to a vet before. the skingbond adhesive is only if your gluingtaping it right??


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

Found a good easy video on youtube. Now i just need to clean his ears


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

Pistol said:


> Also if I do the taping method, should I just use round foam, or cut it in half so it looks like the picture above. Sorry for so many questions. Just want to get it right


i didnt cut it in half i left it circular and rapped tape around it and his ears


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

GermanShepherds said:


> i didnt cut it in half i left it circular and rapped tape around it and his ears


Ok, how'd it turn out for you? How tight did you wrap the tape?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Pistol said:


> Never took him to a vet before. the skingbond adhesive is only if your gluingtaping it right??


Like, ever??


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

So what about shots and regular puppy care? He doesnt have a vet? What if all the messing with his ears gives him an ear infection?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldnt be concerned about how your dog will look with floppy ears as much as I would be concerned with him not having proper vet care... He could get distemper or lepto. or rabies or parvo, or any number of deadly diseases if he does not have the proper shots to protect him against it, the vet could also help you with his ears.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Well he also just posted another thread asking about another puppy he has and he has mentioned a boxer too. Are these animals getting proper vet care too?


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

lily's master said:


> Well he also just posted another thread asking about another puppy he has and he has mentioned a boxer too. Are these animals getting proper vet care too?


Ha lmao its the same puppy. Yeah there's 3 dogs, only the puppy is mine. Lmao just cause i dont take him to a vet doesnt mean crap. You know you can buy the shots yourself and do it yourself right? Yeah thats what i do smart ones. If he gets injured or an ear infection then i will take him. I do the shots myself. Not that hard. So before you jump the gun whether there properly takin care of ask some questions first


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

And you guys never thought of maybe dogs lives are so short because of all the neutering and "vacinations" we give them. There's a book all about it, can't think of the name but ill get back to you guys on that


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I wouldnt be concerned about how your dog will look with floppy ears as much as I would be concerned with him not having proper vet care... He could get distemper or lepto. or rabies or parvo, or any number of deadly diseases if he does not have the proper shots to protect him against it, the vet could also help you with his ears.


Lol well your not, but I'm concerned on how he'll look with floppy ears. Maybe it'd be cool to get rabies, as in me not him. I agree on the vet helping him with the ears though


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You're concerned about how he'll look with floppy ears, but you bought a mixed breed dog. There is no guarantee that a GSD mix will have erect ears, whether you tape them or not. I hope the taping works for you, but I hope you appreciate his looks regardless.


----------



## Pistol (Mar 19, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> You're concerned about how he'll look with floppy ears, but you bought a mixed breed dog. There is no guarantee that a GSD mix will have erect ears, whether you tape them or not. I hope the taping works for you, but I hope you appreciate his looks regardless.


Oh yes ill love and appreciate him unconditionally. I'm just hoping he'll have erect ears. I see potential right now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought rabies could only be done at the vet?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Pistol said:


> And you guys never thought of maybe dogs lives are so short because of all the neutering and "vacinations" we give them. There's a book all about it, can't think of the name but ill get back to you guys on that


There are also books about aliens among us, mind control through the television, and the zombie apocalypse....


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

Pistol said:


> Ok, how'd it turn out for you? How tight did you wrap the tape?


well his 1 ear that is down was the same when i tried it but before the tape the other was half way up and i taped it tight enough to wear it wont come off with the head shaking but not too tight


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can't administer the rabies shot yourself. And there are minimal vaccine protocols. If you are doing it yourself then you're buying a combo shot and those can be really dangerous for the dog. If you're worried about the harm vaccines can cause then look up Dr. Dodds' protocol and follow that.


----------



## BearYap (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Pistol, I have a GSD with floppy ears. i taped it at 8 months which was late. It stood for a week and he looked so handsome. I got the taping method from you tube which was pipe insulation foam (cylindrical) and wrap the ears around the foam with athletic tape. It has to be changed every 2 weeks or so. It was the second method and most comfortable for him. However, we live in a condo where people fear big dogs especially K9 breeds. He also has this goofy personality which a floppy eared look goes well with. We decided not to keep taping his ears anymore. This is him today at 13 months. Floppy eared and the neighborhood friendly dog.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nat.Darsaklis (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you think i taped it right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

